# MP Soap Stickiness



## KathyB

Hi, all.  I have a few questions about MP soap.  I am new to MP soapmaking and  I have been getting soap bases from Wisteria Lane and Brambleberry.  The ingredients for both soaps are exactly the same - they are SFIC, I believe.  Anyway, the after feel when using these soaps is quite sticky.  I am not having a problem with sweating.  Even picking up the soap base before melting leaves a sticky residue on the hands.  I have done some research on the internet to find out what I can add to the MP base to make it less sticky, without much luck.  I have read that glycerin is naturally sticky, so that may may be the end of it.  But if there is some additive that would work, I would like to know.  I have added different kinds of oils and butters, but don't notice a difference in after feel.  

Also, I read that the consistency of the soap depends on the quality of the soap base.  I am assuming that SFIC is a good quality soap - it appears to be all natural.  Ingredient lists for other soaps list additional synthetic products - is this a bad thing or would these soaps not be so sticky?  I appreciate any input.


----------



## Tabitha

SFIC makes a dozen different bases. Maybe 1 is a low sweat & 1 is a regular?

The base does pull mositure out of the air so you will need to always keep the base & finished soaps in air tight containers.

Are you working in the same enviornemnt? Has the humidity level in your area changed?


----------



## KathyB

The humidity hasn't really changed.  I have not been keeping the unused base as tightly wrapped as I should; however, using a brand new slice from a block of base newly unwrapped from the plastic wrap it came in still leaves a sticky after feel (at least to me).  Both bases are the clear shaving base.  But the opaque feel sticky to me, too.  So I am guessing that other people don't experience the sticky or draggy after feel from washing with this soap?  Several internet sites quoted people as saying that glycerin soap is drying to the skin and, so far, I agree with that.  Thanks for your input, Tabitha.


----------



## rachelb5499

Hey Kathy,
     So I'm testing out _almost_ all of the SFIC bases from Wisteria Lane.....out of the ones I've looked at/felt, the "extra lather" shaving base seemed the "stickiest." I haven't washed with that one in particular yet, but I think I know what you mean.
     I melted and poured their regular white base.....didn't notice as much stickiness when cutting it up to melt, but it's humid here so I got the "crystal fuzz" (almost looks like little grains of sugar) all over it after it was poured.
     The Goat's Milk didn't sweat AND didn't feel toooo sticky when cutting it up to melt and isn't as drying in my opinion, BUT it doesn't lather quite as nicely as some of the others. (everyone agreed about the lather)
     The oatmeal didn't seem tooo sticky either (haven't washed with it), but the oatmeal really showed up (duh! LOL) so it's not a base I'd want to use in everything every day and/or at least not by itself. It also did no sweat however.
     The low sweat white really didn't seem sticky to me at all and did NOT sweat. It DOES, however, seem to be a little more drying to myself and some of my testers but LATHERS really well (everyone agreed on that point.)
      I still need to have my testers and I test the shaving soap base in the shower to see how that goes, but I mainly bought it thinking I would use it to "add lather" to other soap bases. For my needs/customers, I've pretty much decided I'm not going to use any one base. I'm either going to be doing a combination of 2 or 3, and/or adding some additives like shea butter, goat's milk, or oatmeal to the low sweat, carefully tweaking the amount to not kill the lather but to still be less drying aka, hopefully be more moisturizing in the end.
      I don't know if this helps you, but that's what I've found so far. I'll be doing a lot more testing until I find something I can use all the time and be proud of.  Basically, the shaving base DOES seem somewhat sticky to me so you're "not alone." (It was the one I had to really wipe my hands off after cutting and putting in to melt vs. the others.)


----------



## Kat2011

I bought my mp base at a local supply store - they say it is SFIC, and the ingredients and wording were a perfect match.

I started out with the goat's milk, and love it. Then I bought a sample size (2lb) of the clear. YUCK!!!!!  I took it out of the package and it is sticky and gross.  I would never make soap from this....

So I ordered from ebay, what is called "extra hard" mp base - 1lb each of the gm and clear.  It is an all natural base (not the detergent ones).

It arrived 2 days ago - been too busy to make soap yet, but I did unwrap it and sit it on the shelf to see how it felt out in the air. So far - no stickiness, no sweating, but boy, it is hard - they weren't kidding!!

So I plan to do some experimenting after work today - a blend maybe 2 parts regular and 1 part extra hard. 

The gm bars I have made so far are lovely  - but I am anticipating a hot sweaty summer selling season, so I thought perhaps a seasonal blend to harden up the bars a bit might be a good idea.

Anybody else make a seasonal blend like that??


----------



## KathyB

Stupid question - what are gm bars?  

I had ordered a sampler pack of sfic soaps some time ago from Wisteria Lane.  I washed my hands with one after the other and they all had the same immediate after feel to me.  Maybe that method is flawed, but I wanted to see how they were back to back.  Now that I do want to actually make soap to sell it's important to me that I get repeat business, so my soap has to be pleasing.  I've added oils in sampler sizes, but the after feel remains the same to me.  

Thanks for chiming in, everyone!


----------



## Kat2011

gm = goat's milk - just short hand/lazy typing 

I'm not sure what kind of afterfeel you mean. I haven't noticed anything unpleasant in the afterfeel.

Can you describe it in more detail?


----------



## KathyB

The after feel is draggy and sticky and tacky until the skin fully dries.  After that, it's okay.  Maybe I am expecting too much from the soap.  Commercial soap doesn't feel that way to me.  I guess I would like a more moisturized effect after washing.  I do have dry skin.


----------



## Kat2011

That is really odd.... I assume the bases you got from them were SFIC, which is the GM that I use...and my skin feels wonderfully soft and moisturized after washing or bathing with it.

I wonder if it possible to have gotten a "bad batch" or something??
Perhaps you should contact the vendor and see what they say - any other reported issues with that batch or anything,,,,


----------



## KathyB

Well, I have ordered this soap maybe 4 times now.  So I don't think it's a bad batch.  

BTW, here's a question I thought of this morning.  Some directions for using MP soap say to cover the container in which you are melting the soap to prevent the loss of moisture.  I have not been covering the container and I use the microwave.  But I also get the same feel from new soap fresh out of the package (I cut a slice and wash with it).  So I just don't know.  Maybe it's my post menopausal skin.   :cry:


----------



## Catmehndi

Kathy, when we teach making M&P, we always recommend NOT using the microwave (they can cause hot spots and don't heat evenly). 
Use a double boiler instead (or even just a pot over low heat) and watch your soap. The longer you leave it on, the more moisture it will lose (in the steam) so melt it and once it's all melted, it's ready to be 'made'.


----------



## Kat2011

OK - got a chance to try out the "extra hard" bases I ordered.

First batch is 50/50 with the regular GM base.
Second batch is 2/1 GM/X-hard.

Can't tell much a difference so far - they have both been sitting out a few days, to see if they'll sweat - nothing yet.  I plan to enlist a few bathers and get opinions to compare them.

stay tuned for the next update  - lol


----------



## Sezzah

> The after feel is draggy and sticky and tacky until the skin fully dries.  After that, it's okay.  Maybe I am expecting too much from the soap.  Commercial soap doesn't feel that way to me.  I guess I would like a more moisturized effect after washing.  I do have dry skin.



 I experience someting like this with my MP soap i made. Its a brambleberry base, with oatmeal milk and honey FO. Ive found while in the shower my skin feels tacky and not soft and luxurious like i thought it would. Once im out and dry tho, its fine. Also, when i use the soap to wash just my hands at the sink, i dont experience this. Weird huh. I havent had a chance to use any other bases yet, so ill be trying some more out soon.


----------



## Guest

Just an FYI. Adding some kaolin clay to your opaque M&P will help with this problem.  :wink:


----------



## birdcharm

Hi, 

Perhaps your melting process is causing this problem ...?  When you are warming it in your microwave, are you only melting at about 5 second intervals?  In other words ... very slowly?  I personally prefer melting slowly with double boiler or the like for a few different reasons.  Also, glycerin draws moisture from the air ... the people who usually say that it "dries out your skin" may live in very dry climates.  In most climates, the glycerin will attract moisture from the air to the skin.  But, in very dry climates, that is when it can possibly turn the other way and draw the moisture out the other way, but it all depends on the humidity or lack of it.  (Some people say that the "dry climate" theory isn't even true.)

Anyway, since it draws moisture to it, when you melt it such as the way you have described, with a cover on it, then any steam (moisture) created is going to get drawn back into the soap, but not in a good way.  I think it might make it sticky since the oils, etc. in the soap have then separated from some of the moisture content, (which normally leaves in the form of steam when melting), with the moisture going back into the soap, but not necessarily mixed with the oil content of the soap.  (?) 

Maybe someone else can help me try to explain what I am trying to say ... !!  Think of it like rice ... if you cook it with too much water, it will get sticky ... and one way to avert that if you have too moisture, is to take the lid off to allow the steam to escape.  

I am very curious to know where the information was that said to place a cover on it, if you get the chance, as I believe that is incorrect. 

~ Kathy


----------



## Sezzah

I just made another batch of soap the other day, and while cleaning up i noticed my spoon i used to measure out the FO and vanilla colour stabiliser was all tacky... similar to the feeling after using the soap. Then i realised my VCS was quite thick and now im thinking it may be from the VCS used in the making.

Can anyone verify this for me? Does anyone use the vanilla clour stabiliser in any of their products? Can you notice a difference in the feel between ones with and ones without?

My house is very cold at the moment so i believe the temp has made the VCS slightly more thickened, but im 99% sure its from the VCS that the tackiness is from. For me anyways.


----------



## oasisbath

*SFIC Base sticking*

Hi, I see you are over in Cypress

I am right here in Houston on the SW side. Are you still having problems with your mp SFIC bases feeling sticky?  Sorry I just saw your post.

I have used every type of SFIC base there is except for the extra hard from Wisteria Lane however I had to stop because they all contain soybean which I am severely allergic to.  The only base I ever used that felt  a little sticky was the honey.

The name of the company that makes the base incase you might not know is www.sficcorp.com  Brambleberry and others are only resellers.  I recommend calling the manufacturer directly if still having this problem.  

Happy soaping and let me know if your problem was solved prior to my late posting.


----------

